# ingentiliscono l'occhio



## Cleo07

Siccome mi è stato fatto notare che si può fare una sola domanda per ogni thread, riporto qui la seconda domanda che avevo posto nel precedente post.

Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi con la traduzione della seguente frase?
Grazie mille 

_specchi e boiseries alle pareti ingentiliscono l'occhio di chi osserva in modo curioso i dipinti_


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tu come la tradurresti?


----------



## matoupaschat

"Agrémentent la vue", suppongo che tu sappia tradurre il resto... Questo solo per farti notare che in linea di massima dovresti proporre una soluzione.
Ciao 
PS Scusa, Paul, ma le tre parole che ho tradotto sono *dificilissime* da trovare per un non madrelingua.


----------



## Cleo07

Grazie mille!
Ovviamente il resto della frase era tradotta ma quel 'ingentiliscono l'occhio' mi stava facendo un po' impazzire! 
Cmq per le prox volte scriverò la proposta di traduzione


----------



## Corsicum

"agrémente" me semble le mieux, on peut aussi dire :  *flatte l'oeil*


----------



## matoupaschat

Salut Corsi,
J'y avais aussi pensé mais cela me semblait trop appuyé si on compare à la définition du Treccani: "ingentilire"
Pace é salute!


----------

